# Garlic, do you reek of it?



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2019)

I can't imagine many foods without garlic.

My mother used it sparingly and not often. But at friend's houses I enjoyed it  lot. My mother would roast a leg of lamb on a Sunday sometimes, inserting thinly sliced spikes of garlic throughout the surfaces.

Strangely, I'm not that fond of garlic on pizza.
I flavor my meatballs intensely with fresh pressed garlic and let them flavor the sauce.

Ever burn garlic in your oil? ugh.

How do you like to use garlic?

Spanish Garlic


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)

I rarely use Garlic TBH.. but hubs uses it a lot, and the house reeks of it for days


----------



## Keesha (Nov 21, 2019)

Sometimes but I like cooking with it and I love Caesar salad . It’s crushed and added into stir fries along with grated ginger . It’s great in homemade spaghetti sauce, pesto sauce, marinades, lasagna, curries , soups, stews .....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 21, 2019)

I love garlic but make sure I don't eat it before I go out in public. I also carry those little Listerine wafers that you can dissolve on your tongue. After cooking with garlic I change my clothes. There have been times when my shirt smelled so bad I put it out on the porch until wash day. I also try to make items with garlic on a day I can open up all the windows.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 21, 2019)

We didn't use fresh garlic at all when I was growing up.

I use it in salad dressings, Italian American and Chinese American dishes.

Sometimes I also use granulated garlic it depends on the flavor that I'm trying to create.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 21, 2019)

I am Italian, so using garlic goes without saying.  I love it, too, and believe it has health benefits.  I don't use it to excess and I also use commercial garlic powder in recipes.  I love smelling fresh garlic roasting in olive oil, but of course burned garlic tastes awful and gets bitter the same as burned onions.  I mince garlic and add it to green salads maybe once a week, my mother said it killed bugs in your intestines.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Sometimes I also use granulated garlic


I can do the granulated too sometimes, but what I cannot stand, is the minced up mess in the jar, all dark and stinky. That jarred chopped garlic tastes awful!


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 21, 2019)

I use garlic on almost everything.  Granulated, chopped, sliced, pressed, you name it, I use it.  Garlic and Turmeric are my go-to's.  Rosemary is right up there, too.  Then there's Oregano, Coriander and Cardamon.  Cinnamon and Ginger are there, too.

A woman who can't stand garlic would never make it, with me.  I guess many, many women really like garlic, as judged by my checkered past.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I can do the granulated too sometimes, but what I cannot stand, is the minced up mess in the jar, all dark and stinky. That jarred chopped garlic tastes awful!


Oh no, I chop my own, it's sticky but it's worth it.  Actually, a friend of mine in the UK was horrified when I told her I use the granulated garlic, she's a purist that way.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 21, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I use garlic on almost everything.  Granulated, chopped, sliced, pressed, you name it, I use it.  Garlic and Turmeric are my go-to's.  Rosemary is right up there, too.  Then there's Oregano, Coriander and Cardamon.  Cinnamon and Ginger are there, too.
> 
> A woman who can't stand garlic would never make it, with me.  I guess many, many women really like garlic, as judged by my checkered past.


Garlic also keeps away vampires, so those women feel safe with you.  Haha!  
I also love oregano and basil  and need to start using ginger and turmeric.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 21, 2019)

I made a crunchy vegetable soup yesterday and the recipè said two cloves of crushed gatlic so on it went plus a bit more and ot proved too strong for me and spoilt the soup but will finish the big jug off.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 21, 2019)

I eat one piece with lunch & dinner daily.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2019)

One of my favorite dishes featuring garlic is linguini w/ white clam sauce.

My store sells fresh clams, minced. Those, with garlic slices sauteed  in olive oil and some fresh parsley is just heaven.

Fresh garlic vinaigrette with dill is also a fav of mine.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> One of my favorite dishes featuring garlic is linguini w/ white clam sauce.
> 
> My store sells fresh clams, minced. Those, with garlic slices sauteed  in olive oil and some fresh parsley is just heaven.
> 
> Fresh garlic vinaigrette with dill is also a fav of mine.


The other night I watched one of my favorite chefs, Nick Stellino.  He makes too many meat recipes, so I don't watch those, but otherwise I enjoy watching him because he's funny and proud that he's Italian.  He even brags about how handsome he is and then laughs heartily.  I think he's cute.

He made spaghetti without red sauce, sauteed lots of garlic in olive oil and added hot pepper flakes and other herbs, added cooked spaghetti, and then mixed in some grated cheese.  I usually don't like spaghetti without red sauce, but his looked tempting.

An old friend of mine in CT started her own restaurant and was interviewed.  She called the above dish "Spaghetti alla Puttanesca''  (spaghetti of loose women or prostitutes).  My brother in law, deeply religious, was enraged about it.  LOL  I thought it was funny.  Stellino did say it's a dish that poor people tended to make because it required very few ingredients.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## win231 (Nov 21, 2019)

The only time I use garlic is when I make my own hummus.  Everyone raves about it.  The recipe came with my Vitamix.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2019)

PVC said:


> The other night I watched one of my favorite chefs, Nick Stellino.  He makes too many meat recipes, so I don't watch those, but otherwise I enjoy watching him because he's funny and proud that he's Italian.  He even brags about how handsome he is and then laughs heartily.  I think he's cute.
> 
> He made spaghetti without red sauce, sauteed lots of garlic in olive oil and added hot pepper flakes and other herbs, added cooked spaghetti, and then mixed in some grated cheese.  I usually don't like spaghetti without red sauce, but his looked tempting.
> 
> An old friend of mine in CT started her own restaurant and was interviewed.  She called the above dish "Spaghetti alla Puttanesca''  (spaghetti of loose women or prostitutes).  My brother in law, deeply religious, was enraged about it.  LOL  I thought it was funny.  Stellino did say it's a dish that poor people tended to make because it required very few ingredients.


I love puttanesca sauce, but the way I learned, it had to have anchovies melted into the olive oil, black olives and capers. 

Nick Stellino!!! In the days before the Food Network, all the cooking programs were on PBS and Nick was one of the bunch. Yes, he was very handsome.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/222000/spaghetti-aglio-e-olio/


----------



## Catlady (Nov 21, 2019)

win231 said:


> The only time I use garlic is when I make my own hummus.  Everyone raves about it.  The recipe came with my Vitamix.


 Love hummus, but haven't found the ''perfect recipe'' yet.  Will have to look it up at Vitamix, or do you have a link?


----------



## Catlady (Nov 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I love puttanesca sauce, but the way I learned, it had to have anchovies melted into the olive oil, black olives and capers.
> 
> Nick Stellino!!! In the days before the Food Network, all the cooking programs were on PBS and Nick was one of the bunch. Yes, he was very handsome.
> 
> https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/222000/spaghetti-aglio-e-olio/


YES, that was the recipe he made!  I used to LOVE anchovies!  I put 3-4 on two slices of bread, topped it with some lettuce, it was heavenly.


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 21, 2019)

PVC said:


> Love hummus, but haven't found the ''perfect recipe'' yet.  Will have to look it up at Vitamix, or do you have a link?



The best hummus::

One can of Ziyad hummus, available at Mediterranean grocery stores. Add, to taste: Garlic, turmeric, lemon juice, olive oil, dill, chopped kalamata olives.

I literally just ate a whole can, minutes ago.

While I tend to be a purist, in prepping what I eat, the hassle of soaking garbanzos, cooking them, and then processing them with tahini, is an ordeal I happily give to Ziyad. Their cans contain only garbanzos, tahini, salt, water and citric acid. I'm cool with those natural ingredients.

Try my ingredients, as above. I guarantee you'll be glad you did!


----------



## win231 (Nov 21, 2019)

PVC said:


> Love hummus, but haven't found the ''perfect recipe'' yet.  Will have to look it up at Vitamix, or do you have a link?


Here it is from their website.  (I like a more-tangy hummus, so I add extra garlic & lemon)  After I made it for Passover once, EVERYONE asks me to make it for ALL get-togethers.
*Ingredients*

2 cans (900 g) chickpeas, liquid reserved from 1 can
¼ cup (35 g) sesame seeds
1 Tablespoon olive oil
¼ cup (60 ml) lemon juice
1 garlic clove
1 teaspoon ground cumin
⅛ teaspoon salt
*Directions*

Place chickpeas, liquid from 1 can of chickpeas, sesame seeds, olive oil, lemon juice, garlic, and cumin into the Vitamix container in the order listed and secure lid.
Select Variable 1.
Turn machine on and slowly increase speed to Variable 10, then to High.
Blend 1 minute, using the tamper to push the ingredients into the blades.
Season to taste with salt.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2019)

I love garlic, wish I reeked of it, keeps the bugs away.   I don't like it on pizza either. I use it in beans, tomato sauce/bolognaise, omelets every now and then. Also saute onions and garlic in olive oil cook scallops in it and serve over wide noodles, or do shrimp over spaghetti like that. I usually use crushed garlic in the glass jar or garlic powder, but if I feel a cold coming on I'll smash a fresh clove and eat it raw, haven't had to do that in years.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 21, 2019)

*I do not use garlic frequestly, usually in sauce.  I do have a funny garlic story from childhood.  An Italian couple around the corner had a large garden. So, occasionally mom would give me a quarter and say "Go get me two heads of garlic".  I would go to this guys house, knock on the door, hand him my quarter and he would come back with a little bag with the garlic in it.
For the longest time I was certain that the ONLY place you could get garlic was from this guys house. I always wondered why there was never a huge line of people waiting for garlic.  Imagine my surprise when I went to the grocery store with my mom and there was garlic there.  The old guy, by this time had died, so I wondered who was supplying the garlic.*


----------



## Catlady (Nov 21, 2019)

win231 said:


> Here it is from their website.  (I like a more-tangy hummus, so I add extra garlic & lemon)  After I made it for Passover once, EVERYONE asks me to make it for ALL get-togethers.


Thanks Win, I'm copying and printing it.  Yours does not use tahini, which is good, that stuff is expensive.

TreeGuy, I rather cook my own garbanzos, I soak them overnight and cook for 1 1/2 hours.  I'm retired, time I have plenty of.  Is there a way you can give me some quantities, I know you're a chef, I'm not, measured ingredients is critical for me.  I like that it uses turmeric. and I do have tahini on hand.


----------



## win231 (Nov 21, 2019)

PVC said:


> Thanks Win, I'm copying and printing it.  Yours does not use tahini, which is good, that stuff is expensive.
> 
> TreeGuy, I rather cook my own garbanzos, I soak them overnight and cook for 1 1/2 hours.  I'm retired, time I have plenty of.  Is there a way you can give me some quantities, I know you're a chef, I'm not, measured ingredients is critical for me.  I like that it uses turmeric. and I do have tahini on hand.


It does include 1/4 cup of sesame seeds instead.  Probably tastes fresher than pre-ground sesame.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 21, 2019)

win231 said:


> It does include 1/4 cup of sesame seeds instead.  Probably tastes fresher than pre-ground sesame.


I just use my food processor, hope that works, it's what I've been using.  As for the cans, I like to cook my own, so that's about 3 cups of cooked  chickpeas (1 1/2 cup each can).  Thanks for the recipe, will try soon.


----------



## win231 (Nov 21, 2019)

PVC said:


> I just use my food processor, hope that works, it's what I've been using.  As for the cans, I like to cook my own, so that's about 3 cups of cooked  chickpeas (1 1/2 cup each can).  Thanks for the recipe, will try soon.


One interesting thing I found in Vitamix's recipes is the use of one can of drained chickpeas & one can that included the liquid.  I'm not much of a chef & that was the first time I ever heard of using the liquid in the can.  Then, later, I was watching "America's Test Kitchen" & the chef explained that much of the flavor in canned beans is lost if you rinse the beans.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 21, 2019)

win231 said:


> One interesting thing I found in Vitamix's recipes is the use of one can of drained chickpeas & one can that included the liquid.  I'm not much of a chef & that was the first time I ever heard of using the liquid in the can.  Then, later, I was watching "America's Test Kitchen" & the chef explained that much of the flavor in canned beans is lost if you rinse the beans.



Well, I cook my own beans and use the liquid for hummus and soups.  As for the canned beans, I've read to throw away the liquid because it has all the salt and other crap that preserves the food.  I try not to use canned food as much as possible.  I do rinse the fresh beans after they soak and cook with clean water.  I buy fresh dry garbanzos on Amazon from this place in Washington or Oregon (forgot).


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 22, 2019)

PVC said:


> Thanks Win, I'm copying and printing it.  Yours does not use tahini, which is good, that stuff is expensive.
> 
> TreeGuy, I rather cook my own garbanzos, I soak them overnight and cook for 1 1/2 hours.  I'm retired, time I have plenty of.  Is there a way you can give me some quantities, I know you're a chef, I'm not, measured ingredients is critical for me.  I like that it uses turmeric. and I do have tahini on hand.



Unfortunately, I can't give exact quantities. Everything I do, I do "to taste." Just add a little of this, a little of that, and keep tasting until you've got what you want. 

The Ziyad plain hummus contains tahini. Those cans are relatively inexpensive. I really think you'll be happy if you check them out.


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 22, 2019)

PVC said:


> Well, I cook my own beans and use the liquid for hummus and soups.  As for the canned beans, I've read to throw away the liquid because it has all the salt and other crap that preserves the food.  I try not to use canned food as much as possible.  I do rinse the fresh beans after they soak and cook with clean water.  I buy fresh dry garbanzos on Amazon from this place in Washington or Oregon (forgot).


A small pinch of baking soda, in the bean water, as the beans cook, helps bring out the flavor and soften the acidic sting. Also, using a few tablespoons of that water, in the processor, does, in fact, impart more flavor. 
Again, try the Ziyad prep, as above. You will be very happy you did, I believe.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I do not use garlic frequestly, usually in sauce.  I do have a funny garlic story from childhood.  An Italian couple around the corner had a large garden. So, occasionally mom would give me a quarter and say "Go get me two heads of garlic".  I would go to this guys house, knock on the door, hand him my quarter and he would come back with a little bag with the garlic in it.
> For the longest time I was certain that the ONLY place you could get garlic was from this guys house. I always wondered why there was never a huge line of people waiting for garlic.  Imagine my surprise when I went to the grocery store with my mom and there was garlic there.  The old guy, by this time had died, so I wondered who was supplying the garlic.*


*Garlic Guy.....




*


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 22, 2019)

@Meanderer  Yep...that's the guy. LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> The best hummus::
> 
> One can of Ziyad hummus, available at Mediterranean grocery stores. Add, to taste: Garlic, turmeric, lemon juice, olive oil, dill, chopped kalamata olives.
> 
> ...


If you can find Za'atar, try that instead of turmeric, dill, etc. Fresh lemon is a must.

I can never find za'atar, so the only spice I use is a bit of cumin, but only once in awhile. 

I honestly can't tell the difference between dried and cooked beans and beans from a can and rinsed after all that garlic, tahini, lemon, oil,etc is added

The food processor works great!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 22, 2019)

Wow, love this thread as I am guilty of using garlic on just about everything.  I'll even roast it and eat it just as some folks eat peanuts and the like.  So, yes, I guess I reek of it.  So far the only complaint I ever had was from my late daughter in law who hated it.  She always claimed my son reeked of it as well when I visited and cooked for them.


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 22, 2019)

Lewkat said:


> Wow, love this thread as I am guilty of using garlic on just about everything.  I'll even roast it and eat it just as some folks eat peanuts and the like.  So, yes, I guess I reek of it.  So far the only complaint I ever had was from my late daughter in law who hated it.  She always claimed my son reeked of it as well when I visited and cooked for them.


Your *late* dil? I promise, I'll never complain about your use of garlic, ever, honest!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2019)

What are your favorite ways of making garlic bread or garlic toast?


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 22, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> What are your favorite ways of making garlic bread or garlic toast?


I use a dense sourdough type bread and spread it with softened butter full of minced garlic.  I then roast it in the oven until it is lightly browned.  I then sprinkle the bread with shredded mozzarella cheese and slip it under the broiler until the cheese is browned and melted.  Delicious.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 22, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I can never find za'atar, so the only spice I use is a bit of cumin, but only once in awhile.
> 
> I honestly can't tell the difference between dried and cooked beans and beans from a can and rinsed after all that garlic, tahini, lemon, oil,etc is added


I just don't like using can foods because they've been laying around in that liquid laden with salt and preservatives inside that metal can, nothing to do with taste.  I buy less than a half dozen of foods in cans.

As to za'atar, had never heard of it, but I just googled it and if you can't find it you can make your own using this recipe below
https://www.finecooking.com/article/how-to-make-a-homemade-substitute-for-zaatar


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2019)

PVC said:


> I just don't like using can foods because they've been laying around in that liquid laden with salt and preservatives inside that metal can, nothing to do with taste.  I buy less than a dozen of foods in cans.
> 
> As to za'atar, had never heard of it, but I just googled it and if you can't find it you can make your own using this recipe below
> https://www.finecooking.com/article/how-to-make-a-homemade-substitute-for-zaatar


@PVC , thanks so much for the article! I'll be looking into this blend soon. Also, there's other great recipes there.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2019)

Lewkat said:


> I use a dense sourdough type bread and spread it with softened butter full of minced garlic.  I then roast it in the oven until it is lightly browned.  I then sprinkle the bread with shredded mozzarella cheese and slip it under the broiler until the cheese is browned and melted.  Delicious.


@Lewkat , I never thought of sourdough for garlic bread; great idea! I like to use a mix of olive oil and butter and of course, fresh chopped garlic.


----------



## toffee (Nov 22, 2019)

its a very healthy veg to eat -personally I dont use it in cooking -but I do have the tablets sometimes to take ……...


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2019)

toffee said:


> its a very healthy veg to eat -personally I dont use it in cooking -but I do have the tablets sometimes to take ……...


Is it that you don't like the taste @toffee or does it disagree with you?


----------



## charry (Nov 22, 2019)

i just love garlic......do i  smell ?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2019)

charry said:


> i just love garlic......do i  smell ?


Yep!  LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2019)

I haven't made garlic mashed potatoes since the late 90's. Now, I feel like having some.

Anyone else making garlic-mash?


----------

